# Travel Destinations > Indian Sub-Continent >  From Kashmir to Kerela

## Indian

hi -we are two middle aged women who have given up their jobs to backpack around India for six months travelling mainly by train .we also intend to visit nepal.

----------


## rocketmail009

yes its agreate thing to travel by train
i apreciate it
and you dicided to vist nepal which is awsome

----------


## GFI

Yes, Nepal is pretty good destination in Asia. It is the small country in the Himalayan region which is also known as Land of Everest.
There are plenty of outstanding and interesting places over there but the Top favorite are Kathmandu, Bhaktapur, Chitwan National Park, Mount Everest and Annapurna etc. Id definitely recommend everyone to must visit while you are there.

----------


## peat

You can find various means of public transport while traveling in India. You can better find everything about places, accommodation and conveyance in India (from Kashmir to Kerala) in LP's India.

----------


## AnnieGao02

Since i started with Kerala,now am exploring one option of Kodaikanal-thekkady-Munnar-Aleppy.

If the above is not feasible for me, then i will look into Kashmir option.

I would love to visit Himachal Pradesh ,uttarakhand and darjeeling during my next visits to India.

Thanks again for your advise.

----------


## BartonDenley

Jammu and Kashmir has three domestic airports at Jammu, Srinagar and Leh that are connected to Delhi and Mumbai. Or While Srinagar and Leh do not have train connections, the closest railhead is Jammu Tawi, 305 km from Srinagar. Jammu Tawi is connected by rail to Calcutta, Delhi, Bombay, Madras, Pune and other important destinations in India.

----------


## davidsmith36

Kashmir is located nearly north side to Kerala. The given north direction from Kashmir is only approximate. The given google map shows the direction in which the blue color line indicates road connectivity to Kerala . In the travel map towards Kerala you may find enroute hotels, tourist spots, picnic spots, petrol pumps and various religious places.

----------


## nelesbe

yes its agreate thing to travel by train

----------


## nelesbe

i really want to go to this

----------

